# Destin Area in November



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Weather dependent, but reds, pompano, bluefish and Spanish mackerel are all possibilities. Reds will range from smaller fish to schools of bulls.

Capt. Pat Dineen in Destin, Flyliner Charters
Capt. Baz Yelverton in Santa Rosa Sound/Gulf Breeze, Gulf Breeze Guide Service


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

What’s the best months for cobia?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Late March to mid-May. But our once great cobia fishery is nearly history. Too much pressure/overfishing. The state should close it for a couple seasons to let stocks rebound.


----------



## Alextway16 (7 mo ago)

coconutgroves said:


> What’s the best months for cobia?


April and may are the best months for them up here


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Zika said:


> Late March to mid-May. But our once great cobia fishery is nearly history. Too much pressure/overfishing. The state should close it for a couple seasons to let stocks rebound.


Sorry to hear that - I heard it was epic.


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

OldGuy said:


> I’m going to be in the Destin area mid-November to attend some meetings. What are the fly fishing opportunities - if any - up there that time of year?
> 
> Also would appreciate guide suggestions……….


I live there. Message me


----------

